
Ask HN: Will software jobs change if AI gets better - sarthakjain
If AI does live up to the promise what do you think will be the change in your job. How will AI augment what you do on a daily basis to make you more efficient or change the nature of your work?
======
webmaven
TL/DR: Yes.

There will be several broad categories of change:

1\. More software will become AI-powered, narrowing the domains where a human
has to write code (counterbalanced by the continuing explosion of the variety
of places that you _can_ write code).

2\. Better and smarter tools: IDEs that can see when you're coding Java in
Python and can suggest a more idiomatic alternative, debuggers that understand
off-by-one errors, up to and including AI pair-programming.

3\. More expressive high-level programming languages (including ones not based
on English-like syntax) with implementations (whether interpreters or
compilers) that may not be entirely comprehensible to a human.

4\. AI workloads continue to push chip architectures toward more cores, and
parallelism-related skills become more important.

5\. AI-driven IC design may restart Moore's Law in earnest.

6\. Better machine translation further levels the global playing field.

